# Enduro BB bearing suppliers+service in SF?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Call me lazy for not making the phone calls, but I'd much prefer to see first if anyone here would know about this off the top of their head.

I'm looking to get the bearings replaced (for still non-ceramic ones) on a RaceFace X-Type Road BB. 

Why not just buy a new BB for less? Figured with the praise for the bearings, I'd give it a go; and it doesn't seem like my Cadence crank is fitting as perfectly on my backup (and wearing) 6600 BB. I had to kill off a spacer and now the width on either side of the shell is a bit uneven. I'm weak-minded enough for have that bother me. Taking out both spacers makes for a bit of play.


----------



## tollers (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you're crazy....but here is some essential reading.

http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.com/2007/09/race-face-x-type-bb-bearings-upgrade.html


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

If you were in the Sacramento/Roseville area, I'd offer to press in a set of the steel Enduro bearings for the cost of the bearings.

After I bought my second external BB crankset, I bought the Enduro bearing press, reasoning it'd take two or three bearing replacements to make up the cost of the tool from replacing (relatively) inexpensive Enduro bearings and the whole BB assembly. So far I think I'm on my third set, so should have broken even.

I suspect for most shops it's probably more profitable to sell a new BB assembly than it is to sell the steel bearings ($15 retail?) and charge for the labor to replace them.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

tollers said:


> I think you're crazy....but here is some essential reading.
> 
> Pedal! Damn it!: Race Face X-Type BB bearings upgrade


Very informative. Thanks for that.

Didn't expect remarks about stiffness however. I don't know, I mean I never thought that was an issue with my X-Type BB.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Got it done. Two LBS's that could do it were booked (apparently a 5 minute job has to wait next week), but there was another that was willing to squeeze me in at opening time. They didn't have the Enduro tool so they hammered out the old bearings (left the mark or some on the cups, albeit they're cheap), and used a press to put in the Enduro ones - for the price anotherbrian projected. I finished a ride with no issues so I guess I can't complain, but in some cases I wish I forked over the cash for the tool for future use.

Obviously not broken-in yet, but I will say, they are spinning smoother on the stand than my temporary Shimano 6600 (second hand+has a damaged cup so it wasn't staying) would. Contrary to the link in this thread, I wouldn't say there's a stiffness benefit, but the bearings do feel a bit more solid. Weird thing to say, because detecting such minuscule play/imprecision is unlikely by a rider. I don't know, maybe.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

You should have just gone for the Chris King BB. The bearings will probably out last your frame if you regrease them once a yr. There is a reason you get a 5 yr warranty. $130 for it, but you won't have to do what your doin' now.


----------

